# Correct license plates? Has anyone else bothered?



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I was kind of killing time today working on modifying yet another diecast car, when I happened to notice the license plate said "Agway".... hmmm, that won't do.

So I went on Evilbay, typed in '1925 Pennsylvania' in the search, and soon had jpegs of about a dozen different plates (hint, if it won't let you simply save, try looking at the page source for the image name). A similar search for '1925 Ohio' turned up a couple more. And a final search for '1957 Pennsylvania' yielded enough for my indoor layout... I'll size them and print them with my HP printer then seal them with clear nail polish before I cut them out... just like I have done with vintage signs. 


AR or OCD? maybe, or maybe just the perfect finishing touch


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

OCD? I may not be the best judge Mik, I ordered decals out of Europe for East German plates for my Trabis, Wartburgs, Skodas, etc. on my H0 layout. Realize, these are smaller than the size of a grain of rice.... 

Good idea on a source for them tho, there are plenty of plate collector websites too.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I've always liked the Illinois '64 plate. That was before the decades of dark blue on white.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I only have one vehicle on the layout so far but I did the same thing. 

BTW, I've found that prints on photo paper don't hold up very well. Now I use printable, self-adhesive vinyl.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

A simple way to save stuff from a web page (or anything else) that won't let you save is to press "PrtSc" (Shift-PrtSc on most systems). That will copy the entire screen to the clipboard. Open Paint or your favorite image editor, and "Ctl-C" or "Edit|Paste" the clipboard into a new file - viola - edit, crop, size and print to your heart's content.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I just click on them and drag them to my desktop, but I have a Mac.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems to me Vance Bass ("FHB") did one of his "On Line Station" columns on sources for old-time license plates, and mentioned a web site or two. This was several years ago. So yes, others have bothered. OCD? Isn't that one of the _prerequisites_ for this hobby?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 04 Dec 2009 08:34 PM 
I just click on them and drag them to my desktop, but I have a Mac. I didn't know you could do that! Works in Win 7.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 04 Dec 2009 08:34 PM 
I just click on them and drag them to my desktop, but I have a Mac. 

You lookin' for sympathy?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 04 Dec 2009 08:34 PM 
I just click on them and drag them to my desktop, but I have a Mac. 

I run windows becasue I like a challange and besides the DR says I need to strengthen my nerves.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I wanted to etch plates for 1906 Hawaii plates, but couldn't find any images of those plates. I haven't searched in a couple of years though, so maybe I'll look on ebay instead of google this time.


----------



## bob7094 (Jan 3, 2008)

You can create your own plates for any US state or Canadian province at http://acme.com/licensemaker/ You only have to resize and print them. There are many choices of year of issue for each state. Only back to 1949 for Hawaii though. 

Also, be aware that anyone can see the plates created recently.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

LINK To ACME.com 
Bummer only to 45


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

What's AR and OCD?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By joe rusz on 25 Dec 2009 05:11 PM 
What's AR and OCD? 
A--- Retentive and Obsessive Compulsive Disorder


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 08 Dec 2009 09:14 AM 
I wanted to etch plates for 1906 Hawaii plates, but couldn't find any images of those plates. I haven't searched in a couple of years though, so maybe I'll look on ebay instead of google this time. 

A quick search of the Google on the Internests showed that Hawaii did not issue plates until 1915. Prior to that, you painted on or used house numbers. 

Years ago, I actually owned a car that came from France with the numbers just stencil painted on the back of the car.....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I made these up for myself. I can send you a hir-rez version if you write to my home email
juking(at sign)atcjet.net


----------



## gnichols (Jan 9, 2008)

Try this, you'll like it. Gary 

http://www.acme.com/licensemaker/


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, 
That's cool!. Thanks for the link. 
Dave


----------

